# Hitching in Europe post COVID



## Realpuledi (Nov 20, 2021)

I’ve been planning to set out hitching in Europe from the UK for a while. What’s the situation with hitching in Europe at the moment with COVID?

Are people willing to pick up hitchhikers? What are your experiences at the moment?


----------



## Colinleath (Nov 21, 2021)

The hippies are generally anti vaxxers and anti sanitary pass and are attempting to carry on as if COVID didn't exist in spite of not being able to go into places that follow the rules.

Everyone else (and maybe the hippies too) will just want you to wear a mask.

I suppose some people may be more likely to pass you by and some will be more likely to pick you up.

There are a bunch of anti vaxxers who cannot work because they don't have the vax and they may be just traveling around so maybe there's more of them about to pick you up.

I'm guessing you'll be fine. 

This is from my experience in the south of France and Italy not hitching (though i did get one ride) but bicycling.


----------



## bip (Nov 24, 2021)

bunk a train bunk a train bunk a train


----------



## Lepobo88 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hey I might be a bit late, but hitchiking through Europe right now even with corona times it is pretty easy. I stayed mostly on highways but on the small roads it works too just a bit slower. Made it from Hungary to south of Spain in around 4 days which is pretty cool. Just have a mask with you or on your hand and you will get way more rides.


----------



## AestheticTramper (Jun 24, 2022)

Very late reply I know, but don't be overly concerned about covid. Hitchhiking is still mostly easy going. In some cases it seems easier than ever. I don't know if it's because people missed interaction with strangers or whatever during the lockdowns.


----------

